# "PRETTY PENNY' 61 BUBBLE



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

HERE ARE THE PICS OF WHEN I PICKED UP THE ACE FROM UTAH :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

looks good, what's the plans for it?


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 19 2009, 01:57 PM~16030123
> *looks good, what's the plans for it?
> *



x2


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> looks good, what's the plans for it?
> [/quote
> complete frame off. Black magic hydraulics is building a full molded frame now
> pics soon


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

eeeeeeew weeeee :0 man all i can say wait till you see it now.. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I've seen some paint already..this fukr is gonna be bad ACCCCCCCCCCEEEE!

What up Lyle?? :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Nice. Cant wait to see it come to life.


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 19 2009, 05:42 PM~16031736
> *I've seen some paint already..this fukr is gonna be bad ACCCCCCCCCCEEEE!
> 
> What up Lyle??  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man for the props on the Ace :thumbsup: 
How you been?


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

What color scheme you plan on going with? 
Full Show or Hopper Status?

Looks very clean! :0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

lookin good - where u found it?


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 20 2009, 12:27 AM~16035613
> *What color scheme you plan on going with?
> Full Show or Hopper Status?
> 
> ...


The color is copper pearl...Gonna put a twist on the side stripe that will match the
wheels and insert in the guts :biggrin: 
O its going Full Show....


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice project


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here some pics of the frame..Getting molded up at the paint shop :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 20 2009, 10:56 AM~16037384
> *Here some pics of the frame..Getting molded up at the paint shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


are those wishbone tabs back there why they so far back


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 20 2009, 11:06 AM~16037450
> *are those wishbone tabs back there why they so far back
> *


Those are the new shock mounts...took the OG one off the frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 20 2009, 11:18 AM~16037541
> *Those are the new shock mounts...took the OG one off the frame
> *


oh ok frame looks good


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

post more pics of the car homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here is the start of the body work...Its a OG Ac car but gonna shave the fire 
wall :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Dec 20 2009, 11:06 AM~16037450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT LET HIM BULLSHIT YOU THOSE ARE FOR THE REVERSE WISH BONE WE BUILT FOR THE CAR GOING AFTER TODD FROM MAJECTICS GONNA BUST HIS ORANGE 61'S ASS LOOKING TO GO OVER THE 120" MARK :0


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 20 2009, 10:52 PM~16043389
> *DONT LET HIM BULLSHIT YOU THOSE ARE FOR THE REVERSE WISH BONE WE BUILT FOR THE CAR GOING AFTER TODD FROM MAJECTICS GONNA BUST HIS ORANGE 61'S ASS LOOKING TO GO OVER THE 120" MARK :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 20 2009, 11:17 PM~16043015
> *Here is the start of the body work...Its a OG Ac car but gonna shave the fire
> wall  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


damn yall work hella fast


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

look very good any more pics ?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:0


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

why you half steppin on the pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Dec 21 2009, 11:24 AM~16047004
> *why you half steppin on the pics!!!  :biggrin:
> *


In time..In time


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

t t t


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 21 2009, 10:28 AM~16047032
> *In time..In time
> *


Yo..you still those chrome tail light housings??


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 21 2009, 02:40 PM~16048695
> *Yo..you still those chrome tail light housings??
> *


No bro...Some guy picked up all the extra shit i had


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 21 2009, 09:18 PM~16053609
> *No bro...Some guy picked up all the extra shit i had
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

This ride was it featured im LRM?? :dunno:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 21 2009, 10:47 PM~16053933
> *This ride was it featured im LRM?? :dunno:
> *


Yea in 2003 :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here are some pics of the parts in primer ready for some blocking :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Knew I Seen This Car Before.... Sweet 61..


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice and clean..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

love the fact that you bought a built ride and totally rebuilding it, and not just riding someone else ride....Royals is know for top notch rides and this should fit right in....

cant wait till its done :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

More pics slim :dunno:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

is it itme yet :biggrin:


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 22 2009, 11:39 AM~16058516
> *More pics slim :dunno:
> *


I think he's bullshitting & hasn't done anything to the car yet. What a slacker!!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEJAVU61_@Dec 22 2009, 04:09 PM~16060483
> *I think he's bullshitting & hasn't done anything to the car yet. What a slacker!!!!
> *


IF HE DIDNT WAIST ALL HIS TIME GOING TO THOSE GAY ASS REBEL GAMES WITH HIS NERD ASS HOMEBOY HE COULD GET SOME SHIT DONE :biggrin: J/P


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 21 2009, 09:53 PM~16053999
> *Yea in 2003 :biggrin:
> *


I'm thinking this may be in LRM in 2010.... :0


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 22 2009, 06:52 PM~16062098
> *IF HE DIDNT WAIST ALL HIS TIME GOING TO THOSE GAY ASS REBEL GAMES WITH HIS NERD ASS HOMEBOY HE COULD GET SOME SHIT DONE :biggrin: J/P
> *



Easy there big guy the Mack is the " Place To Be " so dont get it twisted.........lol he just likes to keep the suspence going :uh: 









www.rebelswag.com


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 23 2009, 11:37 AM~16068228
> *Easy there big guy the Mack is the " Place To Be " so dont get it twisted.........lol he just likes to keep the suspence going :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW YOUR A REBEL FAN...LOL...YOU BAND WAGON QUEER...REBEL SWAY HUH SO WHERE YOU LOCATED THERE BUDDY I WANT TO COME BY AND CHECK OUT THE FACILITY


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm tired of this shit... :0 

Can I get a pic of the frame at least! Post pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 22 2009, 11:03 PM~16064804
> *I'm thinking this may be in LRM in 2010.... :0
> *


IT'S THE COVER OR BUST :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 23 2009, 08:40 PM~16073307
> *I'm tired of this shit... :0
> 
> Can I get a pic of the frame at least!  Post pics.... :biggrin:
> *


Frame pics Monday 


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 24 2009, 12:07 AM~16075653
> *Frame pics Monday 
> *


Bro, I need a rolling chassis for my SS..you know of one in town??


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 23 2009, 06:19 PM~16071945
> *NOW YOUR A REBEL FAN...LOL...YOU BAND WAGON QUEER...REBEL SWAY HUH SO WHERE YOU LOCATED THERE BUDDY I WANT TO COME BY AND CHECK OUT THE FACILITY
> *


Its located right next 2 your chevy and we don't have a layaway program cash only! 


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

real nice solid project! Lookin real good


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 24 2009, 09:16 PM~16083415
> *real nice solid project!  Lookin real good
> *


Thanks homie...your four is looking clean too :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 24 2009, 08:33 PM~16083537
> *Thanks homie...your four is looking clean too :thumbsup:
> *


Answer me dammit..haha..I need a rollin chassis!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

badass


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 24 2009, 07:47 PM~16082596
> *Its located right next 2 your chevy and we don't have a layaway program cash only! 
> *


or paypal with a promo code!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 21 2009, 10:53 PM~16053999
> *Yea in 2003 :biggrin:
> *


  u make this look too easy!!!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 25 2009, 12:13 PM~16087374
> * u make this look too easy!!!
> *


Its taking a shit load of paper to make it happen this fast :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 26 2009, 12:04 PM~16094002
> *TTT
> *


I LIKE THE NEW AVITAR....THOSE WHEELS ARE BAD ASS HOW LONG DID YOU HAVE TO WAIT FOR THOSE TO COME IN....


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here is a clip of the frame...I will have some pics of it when it gets striped :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

I see you Mr Gee


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 26 2009, 01:25 PM~16094550
> *I LIKE THE NEW AVITAR....THOSE WHEELS ARE BAD ASS HOW LONG DID YOU HAVE TO WAIT FOR THOSE TO COME IN....
> *


yeah I think those wheels are clean as fuck but don't think the wait was worth it ........... Have u got your spare yet or are u still waiting on that ?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 27 2009, 02:10 PM~16102378
> *yeah I think those wheels are clean as fuck but don't think the wait was worth it ........... Have u got your spare yet or are u still waiting on that ?
> *


HEARS JOHNNY Z :0


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

T T T.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

This damn '61 guy! I want more pics dammit!! :uh:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Its monday where's the pic's :scrutinize:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 28 2009, 10:10 AM~16109853
> *Its monday where's the pic's :scrutinize:
> *


HERE YOU GO :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

more :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 28 2009, 09:58 PM~16117580
> *more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 28 2009, 11:56 PM~16117561
> *HERE YOU GO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Slick !!!!!!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 28 2009, 10:58 PM~16117580
> *more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good fuck face


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 29 2009, 09:38 PM~16128306
> *looking good fuck face
> *


Thanks alot LLMF!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 29 2009, 09:25 PM~16128916
> *Thanks alot LLMF!
> *


 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 29 2009, 10:25 PM~16128916
> *Thanks alot LLMF!
> *


FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW THAT MEANS LOOSE LIP MOTHER F--KER.....WHATS UP BW HOW'S YOUR SWAG TODAY YOU REBEL YOU....LOL


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 28 2009, 10:56 PM~16117561
> *HERE YOU GO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN FRAME


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

dosent look like it needed much when you picked it up! good luck!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Dec 30 2009, 03:16 AM~16131314
> *dosent look like it needed much when you picked it up! good luck!
> *


O it needed a shit load!!!!
Lets start wth the body....New hood, both fenders, front valences and body work!
Now under the hood....New fender wells, core support, engine and all parts, shaved fire wall!
Now the trim pieces....New Grills upper and lower, all other trim in and out was taken to BOWTIE CONNECTION for chrome!
Now the frame....Complete molded frame, All new molded suspension and chrome done by BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS! only used the ford 9in that came with it!
Now the trunk....All new Custom hydraulics by BMH! 
Now the interior...BOWTIE CONNECTION!
Now the paint....All paint work DEVIOUS DESIGNS LV!

There were ALOT of things wrong with car when it was yellow...Pics dont tell the story


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 30 2009, 01:28 AM~16130956
> *CLEAN FRAME
> *


THANKS MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 30 2009, 11:11 AM~16133240
> *O it needed a shit load!!!!
> Lets start wth the body....New hood, both fenders, front valences and body work!
> Now under the hood....New fender wells, core support, engine and all parts, shaved fire wall!
> ...


And thanks to my boy MR. GEE for those body parts... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT i hope people dont sleep on this ace its gonna be the one to beat this year.....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 30 2009, 10:22 AM~16133331
> *And thanks to my boy MR. GEE for those body parts... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Dec 30 2009, 03:16 AM~16131314
> *dosent look like it needed much when you picked it up! good luck!
> *


you dont realize your telling that to the pickiest person in the world!! :biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Dec 31 2009, 04:34 AM~16142905
> *you dont realize your telling that to the pickiest person in the world!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 31 2009, 09:39 AM~16144676
> *x2 :uh:
> *


Who you guys talkin bout?? :biggrin: 

Where is he hidin nowadays anyway??


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 30 2009, 11:11 AM~16133240
> *O it needed a shit load!!!!
> Lets start wth the body....New hood, both fenders, front valences and body work!
> Now under the hood....New fender wells, core support, engine and all parts, shaved fire wall!
> ...


well sounds like you got a good team helpin ya out. car did look ok in pics but looks like your going to have it lookin way better!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT but we need new pics for the new year :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

KEEP IT COMING WITH THE PICS THIS BITCH WILL HIT THE STREETS BEFORE YOU KNOW IT AT THIS RATE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

nice color on the frame homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats crazy the car looked good before and you still jumped in head first nice work


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Frame turned out hella sick


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 29 2009, 01:56 AM~16117561
> *HERE YOU GO  :biggrin:
> 
> ]]
> ...



Is the center of frame/driveshaft tunnel, fully cut out?


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 1 2010, 10:24 AM~16152540
> *Is the center of frame/driveshaft tunnel, fully cut out?
> *


Yes sir it is....Ron at BMH is making a one piece drive line :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 1 2010, 02:25 PM~16152912
> *:biggrin:
> Yes sir it is....Ron at BMH is making a one piece drive line :biggrin:
> *


cool, frame looks smoooooooooooth.


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2010, 04:50 AM~16151864
> *Thats crazy the car looked good before and you still jumped in head first nice work
> *



for real...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 1 2010, 10:25 AM~16152912
> *:biggrin:
> Yes sir it is....Ron at BMH is making a one piece drive line :biggrin:
> *


Get off LIL and put some work in on it !! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

BIG MARC AND HECKLER HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU....BIG PROPS TO THE HECKLER GOT THAT OLD LINCOLN KNOCKIN WITH THAT STEREO HE PUT IN FOR ME YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Got the belly sprayed up :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope color


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 1 2010, 01:01 PM~16153500
> *Got the belly sprayed up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


JUST THINK YOU ALMOST LEFT IT THAT BLACK UNDERCOAT WHAT A PARTY FOUL THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 1 2010, 01:16 PM~16154078
> *dope color
> *


You should see that shit up close Slo! Shit is clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 1 2010, 01:01 PM~16153500
> *Got the belly sprayed up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 1 2010, 01:01 PM~16153500
> *Got the belly sprayed up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

what up foo??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt mo pics l :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

nice chit


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Jan 3 2010, 03:39 PM~16171488
> *nice chit
> *


  TTT


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Finally got some pics you been waiting for


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

:0 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 4 2010, 12:12 PM~16178644
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



That Y Is Looking Sick Ass Hell... :0


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 4 2010, 10:45 AM~16178860
> *That Y Is Looking Sick Ass Hell...    :0
> *


Thanks to BMH


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 19 2009, 11:34 AM~16029092
> *HERE ARE THE PICS OF WHEN I PICKED UP THE ACE FROM UTAH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same car that was on the 360 low video some years back?


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here are the pics of the 13s :0 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

DAMN HOMIE :0 LIKE THAT HUH........YOU MUST HAVE CASHED OUT YOUR RETIREMENT TO BE WORKIN THIS FAST :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

be very very careful when you mount your tires.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

most places have no clue about mounting these and mine were 520's to top it off :angry:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

i like this one


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 4 2010, 11:28 PM~16187641
> *DAMN HOMIE LIKE THAT YOU MUST HAVE CASHED OUT YOUR RETIREMENT TO BE WORKIN THIS FAST :0
> *



:twak: LLMF :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 5 2010, 10:39 AM~16190331
> *:twak: LLMF :biggrin:
> *


KING BLABBER MOUTH AND YOU CALL ME LLMF........I ONLY MADE A SUGGESTION OF HOW YOU COULD WORK THAT FAST NEVER TESTIFIED LIKE YOU DO :0


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 5 2010, 11:28 AM~16190718
> *KING BLABBER MOUTH AND YOU CALL ME LLMF........I ONLY MADE A SUGGESTION OF HOW YOU COULD WORK THAT FAST NEVER TESTIFIED LIKE YOU DO :0
> *


It was the wrong one anyway it should have been "LLFMF" :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 5 2010, 11:22 AM~16191114
> *It was the wrong one anyway it should have been "LLFMF"    :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 01:34 AM~16187715
> *most places have no clue about mounting these and mine were 520's to top it off  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 5 2010, 12:22 PM~16191114
> *It was the wrong one anyway it should have been "LLFMF"    :roflmao:
> *


I DIDNT GET THAT CALL WITH THAT SCALE READING LITTLE FAT :biggrin:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

beatiful!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 1 2010, 02:01 PM~16153500
> *Got the belly sprayed up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was quick :0


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jan 6 2010, 02:15 AM~16200736
> *beatiful!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks player...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good homie :biggrin: dam you work quick


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 This ace is going to be CLEAN!!!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pics............... :dunno:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 7 2010, 11:27 AM~16213752
> *Pics............... :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 7 2010, 10:27 AM~16213752
> *Pics............... :dunno:
> *


Here you go  The body was real straight..only needed a one good blocking :biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank u, thank u


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 7 2010, 05:29 PM~16217751
> *Here you go   The body was real straight..only needed a one good blocking  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 7 2010, 07:29 PM~16217751
> *Here you go   The body was real straight..only needed a one good blocking  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What Do You Say Couple MOre Weeks Before Your Rollin?? :0


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2010, 06:39 PM~16218696
> *What Do You Say Couple MOre Weeks Before Your Rollin??  :0
> *


I wish...work just went to 7days 12hrs


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 7 2010, 04:29 PM~16217751
> *Here you go   The body was real straight..only needed a one good blocking  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a bubbletop?????? :wow:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks sick bro are you gonna do the same pattern as the wheels on the inserts? :cheesy: and that frame is smooooooth!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 7 2010, 09:58 PM~16221112
> *looks sick bro are you gonna do the same pattern as the wheels on the inserts? :cheesy: and that frame is smooooooth!
> *


OOO I dont know


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 7 2010, 05:29 PM~16217751
> *Here you go   The body was real straight..only needed a one good blocking  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 looks good


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The color looks really nice on there.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Reminds me of Manny Molina's "61 Cents". :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 05:02 AM~16223711
> *Reminds me of Manny Molina's "61 Cents".  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT :wow:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:worship: nice ace


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Shit, bro, it looks like you'll have it all back together before the end of the month!
:biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 06:02 AM~16223711
> *Reminds me of Manny Molina's "61 Cents".  :nicoderm:
> *


THAT CAR WAS HIS INSPIRATION FOR THIS BUILD


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

I'll have some updated pic later on today....
Been working crazy hours!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 11 2010, 11:46 AM~16253787
> *I'll have some updated pic later on today....
> Been working crazy hours!!!
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 11 2010, 09:22 AM~16254123
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 11 2010, 01:06 PM~16254494
> *:dunno:
> *


X2 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Its picture day fucker.......your gonna have to quit this JOB shit and get back to the car. Or im gonna have to start posting pics of this " PRETTY" ass car! :wow:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 7 2010, 06:29 PM~16217751
> *Here you go   The body was real straight..only needed a one good blocking  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 12 2010, 11:53 AM~16266582
> *Its picture day fucker.......your gonna have to quit this JOB shit and get back to the car. Or im gonna have to start posting pics of this " PRETTY" ass car! :wow:
> *


 :0 do it dont fight it :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jan 12 2010, 06:38 PM~16270387
> *:0 do it dont fight it  :biggrin:
> *


DONT ENCOURAGE THE GD....HE CANT HOLD HIS MUD HE WILL DEFENITLY LOOSE LIP SOME PHOTOS....LOL


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 12 2010, 09:48 PM~16273209
> *DONT ENCOURAGE THE GD....HE CANT HOLD HIS MUD HE WILL DEFENITLY LOOSE LIP SOME PHOTOS....LOL
> *


My fingers are itching................
hno:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 13 2010, 10:59 AM~16277682
> *My fingers are itching................
> hno:
> *


*DO IT!!! . . .DO IT!!! . . .DO IT!!!*


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 13 2010, 10:59 AM~16277682
> *My fingers are itching................
> hno:
> *


SHOULDNT YOU BE IN CLASS......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 13 2010, 01:03 PM~16277713
> *DO IT!!! . . .DO IT!!! . . .DO IT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

:0 


























:wow:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 12 2010, 09:48 PM~16273209
> *DONT ENCOURAGE THE GD....HE CANT HOLD HIS MUD HE WILL DEFENITLY LOOSE LIP SOME PHOTOS....LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SAID GD....HAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cars coming along too fast! :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn you got a nice build right here. coming along quick too.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 13 2010, 11:01 PM~16284950
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Is that pattern a logo or brand? Looks good!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 14 2010, 12:01 AM~16284950
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 14 2010, 08:03 AM~16287878
> *Is that pattern a logo or brand? Looks good!
> *


IT IS THE THE SAME PATTERN OF INTERIOR INSERT ITS FROM A 60 IMPALA :wow:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16290075
> *IT IS THE THE SAME PATTERN OF INTERIOR INSERT ITS FROM A 60 IMPALA :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt.. B. A. M. F. :worship:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 14 2010, 11:33 AM~16290075
> *IT IS THE THE SAME PATTERN OF INTERIOR INSERT ITS FROM A 60 IMPALA :wow:
> *


Is that what Big worm had on the seats in Friday?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 13 2010, 10:01 PM~16284950
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 14 2010, 06:00 PM~16293166
> *Is that what Big worm had on the seats in Friday?
> *


NO SIR THAT WAS AN ORANGE AND BLACK PLADE DONT KNOW WHAT THAT CAME FROM....LOOK ON CARS 1 WEB OR ANY CATALOGE WITH A PICTURE OF A 60 IMPALA INSERT AND THAT'S IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 14 2010, 09:24 PM~16296229
> *NO SIR THAT WAS AN ORANGE AND BLACK PLADE DONT KNOW WHAT THAT CAME FROM....LOOK ON CARS 1 WEB OR ANY CATALOGE WITH A PICTURE OF A 60 IMPALA INSERT AND THAT'S IT :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 

Damn..pretty penny gonna be one of a kind!! Solo UNO!!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 13 2010, 09:01 PM~16284950
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

KEEPIN IT ON THE FIRST PAGE UP TOP FOLKS


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 15 2010, 08:35 PM~16305891
> *KEEPIN IT ON THE FIRST PAGE UP TOP FOLKS
> *


 :0


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 14 2010, 10:24 PM~16296229
> *NO SIR THAT WAS AN ORANGE AND BLACK PLADE DONT KNOW WHAT THAT CAME FROM....LOOK ON CARS 1 WEB OR ANY CATALOGE WITH A PICTURE OF A 60 IMPALA INSERT AND THAT'S IT :biggrin:
> *


you can google houndstooth


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jan 15 2010, 11:24 PM~16306927
> *you can google houndstooth
> *


YES SIR YOU CAN....COME ON HECKLER PAGE 3 THAT IS A NO NO NEED SOME PICS


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Have some updated pics for ya this week :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

WE NEED PICS :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 18 2010, 12:20 AM~16323456
> *WE NEED PICS  :biggrin:
> *


What up Stevie D ; )


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 14 2010, 01:01 AM~16284950
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


What is your signature design that you are using on the wheels and insert. Kind of reminds of a Rockstar energy drink symbol or something. Car is looking good!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 17 2010, 11:03 PM~16321965
> *Have some updated pics for ya this week  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

nice ace homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 18 2010, 09:01 AM~16325572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was pretty much answered already, but it's the houndstooth pattern from a 60 Impala.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEJAVU61_@Jan 18 2010, 04:29 PM~16329312
> *This was pretty much answered already, but it's the houndstooth pattern from a 60 Impala.
> *


GET A CAR NERD OR GET OUT OF HEAR WITH YOUR 3 DAY TOO LATE ASS  J/P


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 18 2010, 06:30 PM~16331600
> *GET A CAR NERD OR GET OUT OF HEAR WITH YOUR 3 DAY TOO LATE ASS  J/P
> *



OK I'll get out of *"HEAR"* but the op is 3 days too late not me... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEJAVU61_@Jan 18 2010, 07:40 PM~16331768
> *OK I'll get out of "HEAR" but the op is 3 days too late not me... :biggrin:
> *


DONT BE SO SENSATIVE OH SHIT YOUR BIG BROTHER TOLD ME YOU WERE TOLD TO DO THAT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 18 2010, 09:38 AM~16325385
> *What up Stevie D ; )
> *


sup dawg the cars loooking super sweet but we do need new pics we all know you work real fast :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 18 2010, 11:13 PM~16335274
> *sup dawg the cars loooking super sweet but we do need new pics we all know you work real fast  :biggrin:
> *


Today is the day...I'll have pics of body on the frame 


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 10:36 AM~16337846
> *Today is the day...I'll have pics of body on the frame 
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## LOUMARPMP1 (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 19 2010, 11:15 AM~16338210
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 03:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

T T T :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD!!!!! :wow:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 04:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looking sick :thumbsup: :drama: all most done


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hell yeah thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 05:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :drama: :h5:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the love fellas!!!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 20 2010, 11:20 AM~16350882
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 20 2010, 10:20 AM~16350882
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


THAT'S WHAT YOUR DOIN FROM THE SALE THOSE BOYS ARE TRYING HARD DID THEY CALL YOU AGAIN TODAY


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Up top....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 05:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Well hot damn!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lookin good Homeboy... Can't wait to see the finished product!

I wanna see that insert with all the trim and interior done.  

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

like i told you before that insert is gangster!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 07:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



So is it a hopper?
:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 06:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The car looks really nice. Can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, theheckler76

:0


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT lets get some new pics up!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

your doing it big, big homie!!!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jan 22 2010, 12:04 PM~16376148
> *your doing it big, big homie!!!
> *


Not as big as you or that new puppy you got :wow:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 03:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

damn this ace is dope...i think i just tinkled a little :happysad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 23 2010, 12:45 AM~16383549
> *damn this ace is dope...i think i just tinkled a little :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Look a little birdie told me your roof was done so lets see it....................... :boink:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 23 2010, 07:08 PM~16389220
> *Look a little birdie told me your roof was done so lets see it....................... :boink:
> *


Was it done in some kind of leaf shit?? :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

7 12'S AND NOW NO PROGRESS


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 22 2010, 08:01 PM~16380514
> *Not as big as you or that new puppy you got :wow:
> *


dont be hatin on the new pup! roof pics?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 04:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


comin out clean, bad ass color too :thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Got the ace back to the house finally....My boy Gary jensen laid out some clean ass patterns and copper leaf on the roof....will post some pics for ya soon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 26 2010, 10:36 AM~16415306
> *Got the ace back to the house finally....My boy Gary jensen laid out some clean ass patterns  and copper leaf on the roof....will post some pics for ya soon
> *


 :drama:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 26 2010, 09:36 AM~16415306
> *Got the ace back to the house finally....My boy Gary jensen laid out some clean ass patterns  and copper leaf on the roof....will post some pics for ya soon
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 26 2010, 09:36 AM~16415306
> *Got the ace back to the house finally....My boy Gary jensen laid out some clean ass patterns  and copper leaf on the roof....will post some pics for ya soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bebo (Jan 20, 2009)

nice ride. new here this is one of the best i seen so far.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 26 2010, 09:36 AM~16415306
> *Got the ace back to the house finally....My boy Gary jensen laid out some clean ass patterns  and copper leaf on the roof....will post some pics for ya soon
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WOW BAD ASS BUILD!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76+Jan 26 2010, 09:36 AM~16415306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY QUEER COME ON WITH THE PICS OF THE ROOF ALREADY YOU GOT EVERYONE WAITING AND WATCHING NOW..... YOU HURRY UP AND POST :twak: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 26 2010, 08:06 PM~16422402
> *HEY QUEER COME ON WITH THE PICS OF THE ROOF ALREADY YOU GOT EVERYONE WAITING AND WATCHING NOW..... YOU HURRY UP AND POST :twak:  :drama:  :rimshot:
> *


I GOT SOME :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

come on guy, i came home from work, straight to the computer!! post the pics!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Jan 26 2010, 09:56 PM~16424055
> *I GOT SOME :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


eddie post them he says his turned out shitty


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 05:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 27 2010, 09:34 AM~16427740
> *eddie post them he says his turned out shitty
> *


YOU AIN'T GONNA GET CAUGHT IN THE TRICK BAG. :twak: :twak: :twak:NICE TRY


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Jan 27 2010, 05:28 PM~16432294
> *YOU AIN'T GONNA GET CAUGHT IN THE TRICK BAG.  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:NICE TRY
> *


 :thumbsdown: im just telling you what he told me my :ninja:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Sorry fellas about the pics...Can't get good pics in the garage. Getting a bad ass reflection.
Gonna get one of the boys to help me push it out of the garage ASAP....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 04:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 28 2010, 12:36 PM~16441052
> *Sorry fellas about the pics...Can't get good pics in the garage. Getting a bad ass reflection.
> Gonna get one of the boys to help me push it out of the garage ASAP....
> *


i can come take them!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the center of the roof...copper leaf and copper flake and some striping.
ill get some pics of the side patterns.....


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 29 2010, 06:49 PM~16455336
> *Here are a few pics of the center of the roof...copper leaf and copper flake and some striping.
> ill get some pics of the side patterns.....
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 29 2010, 05:49 PM~16455336
> *Here are a few pics of the center of the roof...copper leaf and copper flake and some striping.
> ill get some pics of the side patterns.....
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Just keeps getting better and better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice roof! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

nice roof!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 29 2010, 06:49 PM~16455336
> *Here are a few pics of the center of the roof...copper leaf and copper flake and some striping.
> ill get some pics of the side patterns.....
> 
> ...




look good :biggrin: who did it ? :biggrin:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 29 2010, 07:49 PM~16455336
> *Here are a few pics of the center of the roof...copper leaf and copper flake and some striping.
> ill get some pics of the side patterns.....
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

This muthafucker is on point! :0


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTY


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 7 2010, 05:29 PM~16217751
> *Here you go   The body was real straight..only needed a one good blocking  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I'm getting ready to throw mine up on the rotisserie. Any reason why you didn't brace the body?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

roof looks dope...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 29 2010, 06:49 PM~16455336
> *Here are a few pics of the center of the roof...copper leaf and copper flake and some striping.
> ill get some pics of the side patterns.....
> 
> ...


yeah it looks aight i guess :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 2 2010, 12:23 AM~16485732
> *yeah it looks aight i guess  :biggrin:
> *


Well thanks buddy!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 2 2010, 09:30 AM~16487682
> *Well thanks buddy!
> *


NOW WE NEED MORE PICS HECKLER........LETS SEE SOME


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT the doors are on so let's get some pics 


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Feb 3 2010, 11:50 PM~16505414
> *TTT the doors are on so let's get some pics 
> *


Looks real good dogg! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 29 2010, 08:49 PM~16455336
> *Here are a few pics of the center of the roof...copper leaf and copper flake and some striping.
> ill get some pics of the side patterns.....
> 
> ...


Is that flake?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Big Marc had some sick ass copper flake I gave him and i have some more here like 3 different colors of OLD school copper flake shoulda hit me up!


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 19 2010, 03:42 PM~16342340
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!! LOOKS FUCKIN BAD!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 4 2010, 09:46 AM~16509980
> *Is that flake?
> *


Yea it's copper flake...the sun wasn't out bad pics!
When I took pics with the flash it came out too brite


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 4 2010, 12:34 PM~16511496
> *Yea it's copper flake...the sun wasn't out bad pics!
> When I took pics with the flash it came out too brite
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16482748
> *Hey I'm getting ready to throw mine up on the rotisserie. Any reason why you didn't brace the body?
> *


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 4 2010, 12:34 PM~16511496
> *Yea it's copper flake...the sun wasn't out bad pics!
> When I took pics with the flash it came out too brite
> *


quit yappen and post more pics fucker :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Feb 4 2010, 09:32 PM~16516920
> *quit yappen and post more pics fucker  :biggrin:
> *


YA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

good thing u dont take as long building your car as u do posting pics or oj would finish his ace before u :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Feb 4 2010, 10:40 PM~16517905
> *good thing u dont take as long building your car as u do posting pics or oj would finish his ace before u :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 4 2010, 02:34 PM~16511496
> *Yea it's copper flake...the sun wasn't out bad pics!
> When I took pics with the flash it came out too brite
> *


That will be a nice touch on there.

Are you going to get your trim copper plated?


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 5 2010, 05:24 AM~16519663
> *That will be a nice touch on there.
> 
> Are you going to get your trim copper plated?
> *


All ready done.. Going to see my boy Mr.impala sunday to pick it up : )


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jan 29 2010, 07:49 PM~16455336
> *Here are a few pics of the center of the roof...copper leaf and copper flake and some striping.
> ill get some pics of the side patterns.....
> 
> ...


Very nice. Not over done just the right amount!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Nice build! Moving fast!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

the car is coming out super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

more pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigboy4040 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats tight bro nice color n good combo with the roof..nice work bro keep it going.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

WE NEED SOME NEW PICS KILLA PAGE 2 IS NO GOOD IF YOU POSTED SOME NEW PICS WE COULD KEEP IT UP TOP :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here some pics of the copper my boy Mr Impala had done for me :biggrin: 
Blurry pics damn Iphone


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 8 2010, 10:43 PM~16554890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats beautiful you dont fuck around homie


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn Heckler! This muthasucker is the shit!


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 8 2010, 10:43 PM~16554890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 8 2010, 08:43 PM~16554890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this bottom piece in my backyard I think?? :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 10 2010, 11:17 AM~16571981
> *I've seen this bottom piece in my backyard I think??  :biggrin:
> *


That's it boss...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 8 2010, 10:43 PM~16554890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 8 2010, 11:43 PM~16554890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE Touch!!! I like it!! :wow: 

Question.... I heard that when it's just copper plated, it'll tarnish pretty quickly. Did you use some other kind of process or did you coat it with something???


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 10 2010, 12:28 PM~16572510
> *NICE Touch!!!  I like it!!  :wow:
> 
> Question....  I heard that when it's just copper plated, it'll tarnish pretty quickly.  Did you use some other kind of process or did you coat it with something???
> *


Yes sir..had to get it clear powder coated


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 10 2010, 11:38 AM~16572570
> *Yes sir..had to get it clear powder coated
> *


 :0 

Nice Heckler..stop by sometime, you owe me some BEER!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:x: ttt


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 9 2010, 09:45 PM~16567538
> *damn thats beautiful you dont fuck around homie
> *


Thanks homie!!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Got the doors put on...started wet sanding her up :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 11 2010, 08:14 PM~16588004
> *Got the doors put on...started wet sanding her up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GETTIN BETTER EVERYDAY.....WHEN WE SHOOTIN TO DEBUT O GIRL.....NOT ANOTHER LOWRIDER SHOW UNITL JUNE AFTER PHEONIX SO WE NEED TO FIND A BIG SHOW TO BUST OUT THE PP :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Got the doors put on...started wet sanding her up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Where can i get a set of those Zenith's at?............... :rimshot:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Feb 12 2010, 10:48 AM~16593178
> *Where can i get a set of those Zenith's at?............... :rimshot:
> *


YOUR A MESS.....STEADY TRYING TO START SHIT ON THE UNDER :wow:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 14 2010, 05:07 PM~16611465
> *YOUR A MESS.....STEADY TRYING TO START SHIT ON THE UNDER :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Feb 14 2010, 04:42 PM~16611739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Any updates......... :dunno:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Feb 15 2010, 11:56 AM~16618319
> *Any updates......... :dunno:
> *


Yes sir....Put the front clip on sun. Have pics today!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 15 2010, 11:35 AM~16618699
> *Yes sir....Put the front clip on sun. Have pics today!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 15 2010, 04:12 PM~16620208
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Here you go :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 15 2010, 07:26 PM~16621923
> *Here you go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 15 2010, 08:26 PM~16621923
> *Here you go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 15 2010, 07:26 PM~16621923
> *Here you go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to HD......the pics you take dont do this car justice :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 11 2010, 07:14 PM~16588004
> *Got the doors put on...started wet sanding her up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Are those stock rear lowers or are the longer??


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

You heckler..did you use Energy Suspension bushings?? :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2010, 01:56 PM~16630047
> *Are those stock rear lowers or are the longer??
> *


They are 2in longer...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 21 2010, 08:21 PM~16367421
> *So is it a hopper?
> :biggrin:
> *



seen that on pg 12

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks fuckin awesome dude cant wait to check it out in person


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 16 2010, 10:12 PM~16635853
> *:biggrin:
> seen that on pg 12
> 
> ...


Not planning on hopping it...but if need be I'm sure it would jump a little


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Bad ass build!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 16 2010, 09:24 PM~16635982
> *Not planning on hopping it...but if need be I'm sure  it would jump a little
> *


 :twak: :twak: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 16 2010, 11:24 PM~16635982
> *Not planning on hopping it...but if need be I'm sure  it would jump a little
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2010, 05:49 PM~16654942
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 18 2010, 07:07 PM~16655053
> *:cheesy:
> *


In the Ace we have some real clean shit going down in the trunk :0 
here is a peek at one of the four ADEL 2 :biggrin: 
OJ and I thought of a clean ass setup...We went real "BIG" on everything


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 18 2010, 08:38 PM~16655363
> *In the Ace we have some real clean shit going down in the trunk  :0
> here is a peek at one of the four ADEL 2 :biggrin:
> OJ and I thought of a clean ass setup...We went real "BIG" on everything
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 18 2010, 07:38 PM~16655363
> *In the Ace we have some real clean shit going down in the trunk  :0
> here is a peek at one of the four ADEL 2 :biggrin:
> OJ and I thought of a clean ass setup...We went real "BIG" on everything
> ...


DONT GIVE TO MUCH AWAY ON THE SET UP WE CAN SAVE THAT TILL LAST KEEP A LITTLE TO THE IMAGINATION FOR THE LIL WORD TO :dunno: hno: :wow: :drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2010, 01:24 AM~16658690
> *DONT GIVE TO MUCH AWAY ON THE SET UP WE CAN SAVE THAT TILL LAST KEEP A LITTLE TO THE IMAGINATION FOR THE LIL WORD TO  :dunno:  hno:  :wow:  :drama:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 18 2010, 08:38 PM~16655363
> *In the Ace we have some real clean shit going down in the trunk  :0
> here is a peek at one of the four ADEL 2 :biggrin:
> OJ and I thought of a clean ass setup...We went real "BIG" on everything
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 19 2010, 09:12 AM~16660612
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE HE CANT HOLD HIS MUD HE WILL POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2010, 03:44 PM~16663420
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE HE CANT HOLD HIS MUD HE WILL POST PICS :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2010, 01:44 PM~16663420
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE HE CANT HOLD HIS MUD HE WILL POST PICS :biggrin:
> *


Where's the SS? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 19 2010, 04:14 PM~16664142
> *Where's the SS?  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


IN THE BACK YARD...JUST FINISHED MY TOWN CAR GONNA START MY BUILD TOPIC RIGHT AFTER PHEONIX.....SHOULD HAVE THE MOTOR DONE BY THEN I WILL PM YOU A SNEAK PEAK :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 16 2010, 03:34 PM~16631426
> *They are 2in longer...
> *


COO THANKS BAD ASS CAR MAN LOOKS REAL NICE


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice build


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2010, 04:56 PM~16630047
> *Are those stock rear lowers or are the longer??
> *


Noticed that.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

were gonna need some new pics to keep this build hot!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

2 DAYS AND NO ACTION ITS GONNA BE HARD TO STAY AT THE TOP LIKE THIS


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2010, 08:47 PM~16667229
> *IN THE BACK YARD...JUST FINISHED MY TOWN CAR GONNA START MY BUILD TOPIC RIGHT AFTER PHEONIX.....SHOULD HAVE THE MOTOR DONE BY THEN I WILL PM YOU A SNEAK PEAK :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Nice..let me know :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 24 2010, 11:41 PM~16719056
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Nice..let me know  :wow:
> *


WILL DO


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2010, 03:44 PM~16663420
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE HE CANT HOLD HIS MUD HE WILL POST PICS :biggrin:
> *


WTF hold mud?


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT :dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:guns: :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Can we get some new pics.................... :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 25 2010, 04:39 PM~16723332
> *WTF hold mud?
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 2 2010, 10:25 AM~16771871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That just looks nasty!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

At least tell everyone your perfectionist ass RE-SPRAYED the whole car and thats where the hold up was for the past week or so:h5: TTT for the next hot product coming out of VEGAS :guns:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 2 2010, 12:25 PM~16771871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got One Of Those Settin In My Collection... :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 11 2010, 10:17 AM~16860360
> *At least tell everyone your perfectionist ass RE-SPRAYED the whole car and thats where the hold up was for the past week or so:h5: TTT for the next hot product coming out of VEGAS :guns:
> *


Dammit Lyle!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 11 2010, 11:17 AM~16860360
> *At least tell everyone your perfectionist ass RE-SPRAYED the whole car and thats where the hold up was for the past week or so:h5: TTT for the next hot product coming out of VEGAS :guns:
> *


HEY VARMET.....WE NEED SOME PICS :uh:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 11 2010, 11:17 AM~16860360
> *At least tell everyone your perfectionist ass RE-SPRAYED the whole car and thats where the hold up was for the past week or so:h5: TTT for the next hot product coming out of VEGAS :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: A I'M A PERFECTIONIST MYSELF. IF IT HAD A BLEMISH IN THE PAINT IT WOULD PROBABLY BOTHER HIM LIKE IT WOULD ME. I JUST DONT HAVE THAT KIND OF PAPER :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE, MOFO IS COMIN OUT CLEAN AS F**K


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

for the clean Ace[/b]


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

will be posting pics of all the new chrome trim pieces...
I will be taking the car to see BOWTIE for the guts on April 3 :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Mar 18 2010, 06:42 PM~16930898
> *will be posting pics of all the new chrome trim pieces...
> I will be taking the car to see BOWTIE for the guts on April 3  :biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT WE NEED PICS PUTO


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 18 2010, 07:44 PM~16932371
> *SO WHAT WE NEED PICS PUTO
> *


 :0 

Did you ever find a fender heckler??


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Get right up top!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

This topic is almost dead.............  give us something :drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 22 2010, 11:43 AM~16962679
> *This topic is almost dead.............   give us something :drama:
> *


Went by to check it out Sat...it's gettin there :cheesy:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 22 2010, 04:29 PM~16964788
> *Went by to check it out Sat...it's gettin there  :cheesy:
> *


I guess ill have to snap some pics when i take it down to cai next weekend............


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 24 2010, 10:36 AM~16986216
> *I guess ill have to snap some pics when i take it down to cai next weekend............
> *


 :0


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Alright here we go im gonna try and save this build topic lol.......... Im really starting to feel bad for my boy and this build, Once again the paint shop fucked up the re-spray so like the saying goes " If you want something DONE right DO it YOURSELF " I pulled a sneek move and cought him respraying the car HIMSELF over the weekend here's the pics :banghead:


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 30 2010, 09:07 AM~17043661
> *Alright here we go im gonna try and save this build topic lol.......... Im really starting to feel bad for my boy and this build, Once again the paint shop fucked up the re-spray so like the saying goes " If you want something DONE right DO it YOURSELF " I pulled a sneek move and cought him respraying the car HIMSELF over the weekend here's the pics  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...



Shoulda just done it himself in the first place! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEJAVU61_@Mar 30 2010, 09:18 AM~17043771
> *Shoulda just done it himself in the first place!  :biggrin:
> *


X61..my boy has some skills!! :wow:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEJAVU61_@Mar 30 2010, 10:18 AM~17043771
> *Shoulda just done it himself in the first place!  :biggrin:
> *


Dennis we could have told him that till we were blue in the face lol....... But when your big time you dont mind spending ......... on paint and doing more work than the shop yourself :wow: Almost LLMF you my :ninja:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 30 2010, 10:25 AM~17043864
> *X61..my boy has some skills!! :wow:
> *


I got a few more spy pics coming


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 30 2010, 09:34 AM~17043951
> *I got a few more spy pics coming
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 30 2010, 12:07 PM~17043661
> *Alright here we go im gonna try and save this build topic lol.......... Im really starting to feel bad for my boy and this build, Once again the paint shop fucked up the re-spray so like the saying goes " If you want something DONE right DO it YOURSELF " I pulled a sneek move and cought him respraying the car HIMSELF over the weekend here's the pics  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 30 2010, 11:34 AM~17043951
> *I got a few more spy pics coming
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 31 2010, 09:22 AM~17054745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he might know what he's doing... :yes:


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

I'M GONNA HAVE TO START LOCKING MY DOORS ON THE WEEKENDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 30 2010, 10:07 AM~17043661
> *Alright here we go im gonna try and save this build topic lol.......... Im really starting to feel bad for my boy and this build, Once again the paint shop fucked up the re-spray so like the saying goes " If you want something DONE right DO it YOURSELF " I pulled a sneek move and cought him respraying the car HIMSELF over the weekend here's the pics  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 31 2010, 10:22 AM~17054745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: uffin:* LOOKIN GOOD*


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Mar 18 2010, 06:42 PM~16930898
> *will be posting pics of all the new chrome trim pieces...
> I will be taking the car to see BOWTIE for the guts on April 3  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Apr 1 2010, 11:54 AM~17066482
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pics of the Bowtie drop off?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Apr 11 2010, 03:47 PM~17161103
> *Pics of the Bowtie drop off?
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Apr 11 2010, 03:47 PM~17161103
> *Pics of the Bowtie drop off?
> *


Have a few pics of the drive to cali :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

OK ONE PICK AT BOWTIE :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 31 2010, 11:22 AM~17054745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :wow:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Apr 11 2010, 04:59 PM~17162065
> *OK ONE PICK AT BOWTIE  :0
> 
> 
> ...


How did the respray turn out?? :wow:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Apr 11 2010, 05:59 PM~17162065
> *OK ONE PICK AT BOWTIE  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

I cant let you front......... We did run into one problem on our way :happysad: 








Back to the paint booth when it comes home :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Apr 13 2010, 08:35 AM~17178245
> *I cant let you front......... We did run into one problem on our way :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Apr 13 2010, 09:35 AM~17178245
> *I cant let you front......... We did run into one problem on our way :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MrsLowIndyd (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Apr 13 2010, 09:35 AM~17178245
> *I cant let you front......... We did run into one problem on our way :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ouch


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

that sucks homie ! but this ace makes alot of cents ..... :yes:


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

what tha :tears:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 19 2010, 06:09 PM~17240803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE CHEVY EXPERTS MAKING IT LOOK EASY AS ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 19 2010, 08:09 PM~17240803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

The color on this car is beautiful (as is the rest of it)
Mind telling what it is?
Went back to beginning and did'nt come across it.


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 19 2010, 06:09 PM~17240803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  KILLIN THE GAME WITH THIS ONE


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

TTT
:yes:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

GET TO WORK ****


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 22 2010, 11:17 AM~17271370
> *GET TO WORK ****
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

ROBO SITING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

WE NEED SOME PICS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

:drama: waiting on pics


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

come on post more pics, before dennis breaks the story on some!!!! :rant:


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@May 1 2010, 10:02 AM~17359583
> *come on post more pics, before dennis breaks the story on some!!!! :rant:
> *



No story to break I'm starting to think this car doesn't really exist... :dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Where is this guy at? Is he really puttin in work?? WTF


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a clean ass ride Keep it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEJAVU61_@May 3 2010, 03:42 PM~17376589
> *No story to break I'm starting to think this car doesn't really exist... :dunno:
> *


it dosnt this whole thread is photo shopped!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@May 4 2010, 07:27 PM~17392842
> *it dosnt this whole thread is photo shopped!
> *


 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@May 4 2010, 07:27 PM~17392842
> *it dosnt this whole thread is photo shopped!
> *


Just got word that this whole topic has been a scam! this car doesn't even exist it was all a pipe dream... :biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

boooooooooooooooriiiiiiiiiiiiing!!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@May 19 2010, 11:33 AM~17540624
> *boooooooooooooooriiiiiiiiiiiiing!!
> *


Car still at Bowtie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@May 21 2010, 05:00 PM~17565653
> *Car still at Bowtie
> *


This is some bullllllllllllllllllllllshit! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Apr 13 2010, 09:35 AM~17178245
> *I cant let you front......... We did run into one problem on our way :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


AT LEAST IT WASNT WORST, OR EVEN ON THE STRIPING


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

zzzzz''''zzzzzzzzz'''''zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> zzzzz''''zzzzzzzzz'''''zzzzz
> Got word today from Bowtie..Ill be going to pick up PRETTY PENNY the weekend after the SB show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> > zzzzz''''zzzzzzzzz'''''zzzzz
> > *Got word today from Bowtie..Ill be going to pick up PRETTY PENNY the weekend after the SB show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> > *
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 1 2010, 10:00 PM~17671324
> *[/B
> 
> ALEGEDLY
> *


 :0


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

DAMN THIS TOPIC NEEDS SOME F'IN PICS LIKE YESTERDAY


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

FINALLY got a sneak pic of my seats :cheesy:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jun 11 2010, 07:03 PM~17763682
> *FINALLY got a sneak pic of my seats  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

top notch all the way around :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 1 2010, 11:00 PM~17671324
> *[/B
> 
> ALEGEDLY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jun 11 2010, 06:03 PM~17763682
> *FINALLY got a sneak pic of my seats  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jun 11 2010, 09:03 PM~17763682
> *FINALLY got a sneak pic of my seats  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect match ! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*To The Top 

*


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 13 2010, 07:38 PM~17776560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best ....IMO!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jun 12 2010, 10:02 PM~17771420
> *:uh:
> *


COME ON BIG JOHN YOU KNOW I GOT FAITH IN YOU...DONT FORGET I BROUGHT THE HECKLER TO YOU.....JUST GOT TO GET THE TOPIC STIRRED UP SOME WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 14 2010, 06:26 PM~17786943
> *COME ON BIG JOHN YOU KNOW I GOT FAITH IN YOU...DONT FORGET I BROUGHT THE HECKLER TO YOU.....JUST GOT TO GET THE TOPIC STIRRED UP SOME WAY :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:cheesy: .....................................  ................................................ :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 17 2010, 10:27 PM~17821207
> *:cheesy: .....................................  ................................................ :biggrin:
> *



IS THE INTERIOR DONE YET :uh:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy: dayum !


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17869771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 23 2010, 09:25 PM~17869771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 23 2010, 08:25 PM~17869771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jun 26 2010, 07:13 PM~17895477
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


You better cut your losses and give me the car :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

WE ARE HOPING THERE WILL BE NO LOSSES THAT HAVE TO BE CUT AND THE CAR WILL COME HOME SOON SO IT CAN BE FINISHED  FOR THE SUPER SHOW :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 27 2010, 08:32 PM~17902843
> *WE ARE HOPING THERE WILL BE NO LOSSES THAT HAVE TO BE CUT AND THE CAR WILL COME HOME SOON SO IT CAN BE FINISHED  FOR THE SUPER SHOW :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 27 2010, 09:32 PM~17902843
> *WE ARE HOPING THERE WILL BE NO LOSSES THAT HAVE TO BE CUT AND THE CAR WILL COME HOME SOON SO IT CAN BE FINISHED  FOR THE SUPER SHOW :wow:
> *


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

My boys' said thanks for the ice cream!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 29 2010, 11:13 PM~17923764
> *My boys' said thanks for the ice cream!
> *


Thanks for the help :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Got word the PRETTY PENNY will be coming home this sat :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jul 6 2010, 11:12 AM~17973417
> *Got word the PRETTY PENNY will be coming home this sat  :wow:
> *


 hno: :h5:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jul 6 2010, 12:12 PM~17973417
> *Got word the PRETTY PENNY will be coming home this sat  :wow:
> *


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Noone will be picking up shit if they don't get some stocks switched out


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jul 8 2010, 08:13 PM~17998418
> *Noone will be picking up shit if they don't get some stocks switched out
> *


What stocks????? :wow:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here are a few pics my boy Mr. Impala took for me :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jul 11 2010, 08:05 AM~18016303
> *Here are a few pics my boy Mr. Impala took for me  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jul 11 2010, 10:05 AM~18016303
> *Here are a few pics my boy Mr. Impala took for me  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

is it home yet????


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jul 6 2010, 12:12 PM~17973417
> *Got word the PRETTY PENNY will be coming home this sat  :wow:
> *



*FAILED*


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jul 11 2010, 09:05 AM~18016303
> *Here are a few pics my boy Mr. Impala took for me  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it a BTC last week. Lookin real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Is this car ever coming home


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jul 19 2010, 01:57 PM~18083949
> *Is this car ever coming home
> *


*x61*


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here are the plates


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn those plates look like my transmission indicator PRND1


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 21 2010, 09:58 AM~18101864
> *damn those plates look like my transmission indicator PRND1
> *


LOL...We got jokes :uh:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 21 2010, 09:58 AM~18101864
> *damn those plates look like my transmission indicator PRND1
> *


WHAT A JERK...LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jul 21 2010, 10:13 AM~18101980
> *LOL...We got jokes :uh:
> *


i try got nothing else to do so jokes are a last resort :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

SO ANY WORD WHEN WE GOING TO GET OLD PRETTY PENNY??????


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 26 2010, 06:50 PM~18147208
> *SO ANY WORD WHEN WE GOING TO GET OLD PRETTY PENNY??????
> *


The rest of the interior is being floating over on a raft from china could be a while still!!! :uh:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jul 28 2010, 10:01 AM~18163112
> *The rest of the interior is being floating over on a raft from china could be a while still!!! :uh:
> *


GOT WORD TODAY THE RAFT IS IN THE LONG BEACH HARBOR.....MAYBE A PICK UP THIS WEEKEND :wow:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:run:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 1 2010, 11:35 PM~18204208
> *GOT WORD TODAY THE RAFT IS IN THE LONG BEACH HARBOR.....MAYBE A PICK UP THIS WEEKEND :wow:
> *


Pics or it never happened


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 PM~18231344
> *Pics or it never happened
> *


YOU GONNA DO A BUILD TOPIC ON YOUR NEW RIDE WHEN YOU GET IT.....YOU CAN CALL THE CAR WP 6?....OR THE KING KILLER KRACKER...LMAO


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm thinkin Pretty Penny is MAYBE going to be ready as his Christmas present :0


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

saw your car last weekend. looks really good. like the engine and the old school intake.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdumi96_@Aug 7 2010, 12:47 PM~18252484
> *saw your car last weekend. looks really good.  like the engine and the old school intake.
> *


wrong car thats for a copper 57 rag


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cdumi96_@Aug 7 2010, 11:47 AM~18252484
> *saw your car last weekend. looks really good.  like the engine and the old school intake.
> *


Don't tease the Heckler like that if the car came back with an engine he would shit himself. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEJAVU61_@Aug 8 2010, 08:26 AM~18256619
> *Don't tease the Heckler like that if the car came back with an engine he would shit himself.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 7 2010, 03:07 PM~18253062
> *wrong car  thats for a copper 57 rag
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

that car is gona cut sum ice homeboy never give up


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 11 2010, 05:11 PM~18287730
> *
> *


Damn, you never give up pics Heckler :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help today.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 11 2010, 06:29 PM~18287899
> *Damn, you never give up pics Heckler  :wow:
> *


 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Finally on my way home with the Ace :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 16 2010, 07:24 PM~18327965
> *Finally on my way home with the Ace  :cheesy:
> *


Bring it by on the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 16 2010, 08:24 PM~18327965
> *Finally on my way home with the Ace  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

CAN WE GET A PIC OF THE COMPLETED INTERIOR :wow:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 18 2010, 10:44 AM~18342976
> *CAN WE GET A PIC OF THE COMPLETED INTERIOR :wow:
> *


Your gonna have to wait a min visors are in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Aug 19 2010, 10:54 AM~18352270
> *Your gonna have to wait a min visors are in the mail :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Aug 19 2010, 09:54 AM~18352270
> *Your gonna have to wait a min visors are in the mail :biggrin:
> *


Hey PP Im gonna have the Mr Impala change your name for you.....Fuck the visors we have been waiting 4 months for the damn interior picks>>>>We will burn this bitch down right now we need pics


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 20 2010, 08:47 PM~18366377
> *Hey PP Im gonna have the Mr Impala change your name for you.....Fuck the visors we have been waiting 4 months for the damn interior picks>>>>We will burn this bitch down right now we need pics
> *


OK OK...took a few pics today...put a few things on the car


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 20 2010, 11:29 PM~18367230
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Freddy's the man!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

fuckin clean .... :worship:


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Cant wait to get my int back from BTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing but top notch work!!!!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 20 2010, 11:26 PM~18367221
> *OK OK...took a few pics today...put a few things on the car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 20 2010, 10:29 PM~18367230
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

BADASS RIDE!!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 21 2010, 12:26 AM~18367221
> *OK OK...took a few pics today...put a few things on the car
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Aug 23 2010, 11:12 AM~18383756
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


YOU START YOUR BUILD TOPIC YET BUDDY :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 23 2010, 03:56 PM~18386636
> *YOU START YOUR BUILD TOPIC YET BUDDY :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17869771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 23 2010, 09:01 AM~18382647
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :yes: ONE BAD ASS ACE!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 24 2010, 03:10 PM~18395335
> *:yes: ONE BAD ASS ACE!
> *


4 sho


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 20 2010, 11:26 PM~18367221
> *OK OK...took a few pics today...put a few things on the car
> 
> 
> ...





W O W !!!!!!!!!!!!!LOOKS GREAT!!!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

SLYMAN WHERE YOU BEEN STRANGER


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Aug 24 2010, 04:31 AM~18391472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

WOW :wow: THE CAR IS RE-GODDAMN DICULOUS.... SUPER NICE!!!!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper+Aug 27 2010, 10:32 AM~18420541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

If this car is not lowrider of the year when its done LRM need they ass beat but damn that copper looking real nice :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trealcha_@Aug 28 2010, 04:02 AM~18426472
> *If this car is not lowrider of the year when its done LRM need they ass beat but damn that copper looking real nice :biggrin:
> *


Lowrider of the Year! I hope it does well, but LOTY? C'mon bro...Traditional of the Year maybe?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 22 2010, 11:22 PM~18380819
> *fuckin clean .... :worship:
> *


*X2*


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trealcha_@Aug 28 2010, 04:02 AM~18426472
> *If this car is not lowrider of the year when its done LRM need they ass beat but damn that copper looking real nice :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the respect bro ....Shit i would be happy with Lowrider Of The Month! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cellss65 (Jul 20, 2010)

1 clean 61! :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Page 5 means we need some update pics


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Sep 3 2010, 07:30 PM~18482194
> *Page 5 means we need some update pics
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Clean ass build homie! :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

my lil bro told me bout this build and i check on it almost everyday i check on this thread more than my own build :biggrin: good job hope my 62 looks like dat one day


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

T T T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Sep 6 2010, 09:15 PM~18502889
> *my lil bro told me bout this build and i check on it almost everyday i check on this thread more than my own build :biggrin: good job hope my 62 looks like dat one day
> *


Thanks homie....Been getting a few thing done here and there...Ill have few new pics soon :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awesome ride homie.. but im wonderin..is this patteren a brand of some sort?? it looks real nice!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 8 2010, 05:49 PM~18518580
> *awesome ride homie.. but im wonderin..is this patteren a brand of some sort?? it looks real nice!
> *


Yea it's called houndstooth...it's in my insert in my interior....it's out of a 60 impala


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 8 2010, 09:09 PM~18518792
> *Yea it's called houndstooth...it's in my insert in my interior....it's out of a 60 impala
> *



really? shits SUPER nice.. i coulda sworn i seen a dude wearin a shirt with the same print the other day..


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 8 2010, 06:37 PM~18519081
> *really? shits SUPER nice.. i coulda sworn i seen a dude wearin a shirt with the same print the other day..
> *


Im sure you did...its made a comeback from the 60z..On clothes and all kinds of other shit :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:wave: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

look good .....is going to be out at the super show? :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

This gonna be at the Vegas Super Show?


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383+Sep 11 2010, 12:38 PM~18541787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im trying real hard to be there


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Got the trunk on and lights on...So i

















had to pull it out in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 14 2010, 10:28 AM~18564452
> *Got the trunk on and lights on...So i
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 14 2010, 10:28 AM~18564452
> *Got the trunk on and lights on...So i
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: Lookin real good uffin:


----------



## Cellss65 (Jul 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 14 2010, 12:28 PM~18564452
> *Got the trunk on and lights on...So i
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING FIRME...*


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 14 2010, 10:28 AM~18564452
> *Got the trunk on and lights on...So i
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :run: :run: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 14 2010, 09:28 AM~18564452
> *Got the trunk on and lights on...So i
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

dam she looks good..good job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

fuckin nice


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

Excellent build homie..... Your attention to detail shows.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt for a super cleen ace :worship:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cellss65+Sep 15 2010, 08:16 AM~18573813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks the props :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Got the trunk on and lights on...So i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*SEXXXY!!!*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

x2 man it looks good!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

love the color :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

its comin out badass


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT let's get a pic of your dining room........... :biggrin:


----------



## somudafuccingansta (Sep 27, 2010)

dis shit gansta dwag


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 23 2010, 10:43 AM~18642325
> *love the color  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Sep 26 2010, 10:46 PM~18670039
> *TTT let's get a pic of your dining room........... :biggrin:
> *


Here is those pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn you got all the pieces ready should be easy to wrapp it up


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 27 2010, 03:43 PM~18675007
> *Here is those pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dayum... looking good.... real good


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 27 2010, 03:43 PM~18675007
> *Here is those pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who needs a dining room when you can eat fast food or on the couch lol. lookin real good homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 14 2010, 11:28 AM~18564452
> *Got the trunk on and lights on...So i
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

Vegas Bump !!!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

mad town bump :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

x2


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Super Show ????????? :drama: :x:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Oct 6 2010, 11:06 PM~18757205
> *Super Show ?????????  :drama:  :x:
> *


Not gonna happen....Had a few people let me down on Some stuff that needed to get done


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bad a$$ six1 homie...............


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Oct 7 2010, 08:59 AM~18759032
> *Not gonna happen....Had a few people let me down on Some stuff that needed to get done
> 
> *


Damn, that's to bad. I was lookin forward to seeing it. At least you could perfect it all


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:nono: Page 10


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

nice build ..... keep up the good work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Stop hanging out at BM and finish this ace :biggrin:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

Clean lookin 61


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 27 2010, 04:43 PM~18675007
> *Here is those pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


New floors to match the paint! :0


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 27 2010, 03:43 PM~18675007
> *Here is those pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE MT BEDROOM WITH LS PARTS!!!!! :biggrin: BUT URS IS WORTH ALOT MORE THEN MINE!!!!!LOL... :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Jitsubluelv (Mar 24, 2009)

Any updated photos?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Someone sleeping/slipping on the job or hybernating through the winter???


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Well i had to get a new ford 9"..wasn't happy with the Y bone. So we molded up a new one for the wishbone :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 20 2010, 08:37 PM~19380435
> *Well i had to get a new ford 9"..wasn't happy with the Y bone. So we molded up a new one for the wishbone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 20 2010, 09:37 PM~19380435
> *Well i had to get a new ford 9"..wasn't happy with the Y bone. So we molded up a new one for the wishbone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

uffin: :drama:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I am super digging that rim pattern idea... Great fucking idea homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

car looking sexy as hell homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

This is gonna be one pretty penny! Clean 61 homie!


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2011, 09:10 AM~19800206
> *This is gonna be one pretty penny! Clean 61 homie!
> *


Yes it is  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 13 2010, 06:38 PM~17776560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

We should be having some new updated pics for you real soon :biggrin:


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks for the link foo!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 10 2011, 09:42 PM~19841660
> *We should be having some new updated pics for you real soon  :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to see them :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Feb 10 2011, 09:42 PM~19841660
> *We should be having some new updated pics for you real soon  :biggrin:
> *


Oh is that right  

Why don't you drop by sometime? :biggrin: OH, I moved too


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> Well i had to get a new ford 9"..wasn't happy with the Y bone. So we molded up a new one for the wishbone :biggrin:
> 
> What didn't you like about the y bone ?


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just went through your whole Build Homie, Nice Job. Love that clean Frame and Roof Patterns! I just picked up a Bubble Top myself using your build to motivate me. Any updates?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 31 2010, 10:22 AM~17054745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Sep 14 2010, 10:28 AM~18564452
> *Got the trunk on and lights on...So i
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

awesome build! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts it like now


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 21 2011, 01:03 PM~20143583
> *wuts it like now
> *


It's nice :cheesy:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@May 8 2011, 10:33 PM~20512141
> *TTT
> *


I didn't see Lyle and the show on Sat?? :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Beautifull ride man!!!!! I cant even imagine what your doing for an engine...lsx maybe???


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

This bich gotta be done by now?? :dunno:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

I with you Gee lets get some updated pics of these Bubble Tops being built!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that color combo is real nice!


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hes working on it ol air bag riding ass


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice ride!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

damn lysle update some pics homie


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Whats up Lisle... got them Rotors? I got the ones you sent me. Let me know bro.


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Tage said:


> Whats up Lisle... got them Rotors? I got the ones you sent me. Let me know bro.


Sure did homie thamks!!!brents already got them chromed:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Drive this bich to my house already..I know it's done :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

BADASS BUBBLE!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*GOT SOME GOODIES TODAY FROM MR IMPALA*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


>


:worship::worship:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


>


 wow your not playing huh lysle!!!!


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Friday got some more goodies for the motor...Now i gotta take the PS pump & alt apart then off to Mr Impala for chrome


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

This is what it looks like together...:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

theheckler76 said:


> This is what it looks like together...:thumbsup:


 Pretty...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow:wow:....Lookin goood


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


>





theheckler76 said:


> Friday got some more goodies for the motor...Now i gotta take the PS pump & alt apart then off to Mr Impala for chrome





theheckler76 said:


> This is what it looks like together...:thumbsup:


Its about time you must be tryin to hit the dance floor and see if those 2 left feet of yours work...lmao


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Was real busy this week...Put the suspension together & painted up the block


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

theheckler76 said:


> Was real busy this week...Put the suspension together & painted up the block


 Looking Good Homie..


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

This looks awesome bro!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Very nice going to be the sickest 61 out imo


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Also got the rubber put on....


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> Was real busy this week...Put the suspension together & painted up the block


Looks clean bro..good seeing you and bryce in LA..might be picking up another ride soon to sit next to my deuce..


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

What happened to the 520's??


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice ride!!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn that engine going to look great!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> Also got the rubber put on....


LOOK AT YOU....RIDIN THAT PINE GOT YOUR ASS A LITTLE SOAR TIME TO CHECK IN HUH..........LOL


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Also got the rubber put on....


Damn! Looks good lyle!


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice wheels homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> This is what it looks like together...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Got the pulley kit back from chrome...Got it put back togeather:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Love those pulleys...

Can't wait to see the finished product! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Got the pulley kit back from chrome...Got it put back togeather:biggrin:


Looking real nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

theheckler76 said:


> Got the pulley kit back from chrome...Got it put back togeather:biggrin:


Looking Good, thats gonna be 1 nice engine compartment!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

sweet


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cant beat that 4 day turnaround either!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## DannyG (May 28, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> Got the pulley kit back from chrome...Got it put back togeather:biggrin:


Looks sweet!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


:thumbsup:yes yes


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

lylse come on dog....thats two shows now...were all waiting...someones gonna have to help you carry that trophy out...lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

RIDIN FOR LIFE said:


> lylse come on dog....thats two shows now...were all waiting...someones gonna have to help you carry that trophy out...lol


Tell me about it!! Where are you Lyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyle??? and the bubbletop??


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Just finally dropped the motor & trans...still have to paint the dist cap and in side crank pully


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

theheckler76 said:


> Just finally dropped the motor & trans...still have to paint the dist cap and in side crank pully


Lookin sweet bro!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice build!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:worship: this a bad mofo..


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:yes:


theheckler76 said:


> Just finally dropped the motor & trans...still have to paint the dist cap and in side crank pully


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> Just finally dropped the motor & trans...still have to paint the dist cap and in side crank pully


:worship:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

BAD ASS 61


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Looking good!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

theheckler76 said:


> Just finally dropped the motor & trans...still have to paint the dist cap and in side crank pully


Looks awesome!

Are those Walter Prosper valve covers I see?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice chrome!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

It's gonna look bad ass raised up floating down the blvd! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: love this bubble


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Also got the rubber put on....


BAD ASSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Got the trunk on and lights on...So i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this ACE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that bitch is clean


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice build!!!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that's super clean in and out


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Just finally dropped the motor & trans...still have to paint the dist cap and in side crank pully


clean ass build homie


----------



## myself806 (Oct 9, 2011)

Great build ya got going on man


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

theheckler76 said:


> Just finally dropped the motor & trans...still have to paint the dist cap and in side crank pully


Nice ACE build!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## snake505 (Dec 29, 2010)

DAAAAAMMMMMM!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

wow, engine is beautifull...!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

WHEN YOU GONNA POST THE PICS OF THE FRONT CLIP ALMOST ON FUCKER!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TROUBLESOME said:


> WHEN YOU GONNA POST THE PICS OF THE FRONT CLIP ALMOST ON FUCKER!!


COME ON SLACKER....POST THE PICS SUCKA...YOU SLOW AS MOLASIS...LOL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*OK OK...BEEN A BUSY LAST 2 WEEKS!! SO HERE YOU GO*

SO WHAT DO YOU THINK??


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

looks good all most finished


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Fucking sick bro


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

theheckler76 said:


> SO WHAT DO YOU THINK??


AAAAAHHHH SHITTT..:thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

[h=2]







1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.[/h]_







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 


Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty penny :nono: This is a copper Dime Piece :yes: Sweet ass ride


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

cant wait to see this in person lysle...hit me up i wanna come look at it


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> SO WHAT DO YOU THINK??


:nicoderm:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> SO WHAT DO YOU THINK??


U NEED TO PUT THOSE CUSTOME Z'S ON THAT BITCH AND GET THE SWAMP BUGGY TIRES BACK TO THE RIGHTFUL OWNER....LMAO


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

OK Here is the wheel pic...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good Lyle!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man i seen lyle lysle lisle man just call this guy the bubbletop king!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> OK Here is the wheel pic...


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALK ABOUT!!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> man i seen lyle lysle lisle man just call this guy the bubbletop king!


WORD TO THAT ONE...JUST SUCKS ITS GONNA BE A TRAILOR QUEEN SHOW BOOTY...LMAO....HIS ANAL ASS AINT GONNA EVEN WANT TO DRIVE IT AROUND THE CORNER!!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> OK Here is the wheel pic...


that bitch coming along real nice homie:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

your car is coming out real nice man !


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TROUBLESOME said:


> WORD TO THAT ONE...JUST SUCKS ITS GONNA BE A TRAILOR QUEEN SHOW BOOTY...LMAO....HIS ANAL ASS AINT GONNA EVEN WANT TO DRIVE IT AROUND THE CORNER!!


:shocked:  :no:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


theheckler76 said:


> :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

COME ON BUDDY YOU GOT FOLKS ON THE EDGE OF THEIR SEATS...LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THAT FRONT END COMPLETE AND THAT REAR BUMPER PUT ON....EVERY LITTLE BIT COUNTS RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just a bad mofo! that color is sweet!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

HERE U GO BUDDY:biggrin:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:finger:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

stompnu88 said:


> :finger:


Hey Big Buddy where you been?? Hey Mr Heckler I heard you got some new knock offs for the Pretty Penny lets see some pics!!!


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

T T T for this bad ass ace :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*Here are the new KOs...*

laser etched :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> SO WHAT DO YOU THINK??


bad mother fucker!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

BAD ASS BUILD HOMEY:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Very very nice brother!! :yes: . . Tinker's shop gets down! This picture alone would make a badass poster!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

This car is one Beautiful peace of art


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

HAD ME SOME STREET WHEELS DONE


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Very very nice brother!! :yes: . . Tinker's shop gets down! This picture alone would make a badass poster!! :thumbsup:


in

Devious Designs aka Tinkers shop got the credit on the firewall but the owner is the real man who ended up havin to repaint the whole car so that it was to his "ANAL ASS" standard!!! and i agree this build has about a 1000 poster possibilities!!!...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup:


You think those are clean wait till you guys see the Hydraulics....MIND BLOWING is an understatement!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> HAD ME SOME STREET WHEELS DONE


IS THAT AN OXYMORON??? STEET WHEELS FOR A CAR THAT WILL NEVER BE DRIVEN ON THE STREETS...LMAO...U MADE A FUNNY


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Man we need some updates....


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

> Man we need some updates....


:drama:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Love those Knock offs!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

DAMN @ THEM KNOCKOFFS! AND ANOTHER @ THE WHOLE BUILD:worship:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Great build. Gonna be one of the top 61 for sure.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

This Acehole is nice ass fuck dayum!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

theheckler76 said:


> laser etched :thumbsup:


Dont forget some hand engraving also. LOL Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

badass work!!!!!TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


looking real nice


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TROUBLESOME said:


> in
> 
> Devious Designs aka Tinkers shop got the credit on the firewall but the owner is the real man who ended up havin to repaint the whole car so that it was to his "ANAL ASS" standard!!! and i agree this build has about a 1000 poster possibilities!!!...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:!! Nothing wrong with that! Can't wait to see it out and about! :wave:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*HERES SOME PICS OF SOME OF THE HYDROS & CAR PARTS ENGRAVED*

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup:


killer


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

How did I amost miss this topic!! Beautiful ride!! Much detail!!!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

CLEAN ASS ACE BRO...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Clean


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> :thumbsup:


Oh shit!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

PAGE 5....NO GOOD WE NEED SOME UPDATES!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

WOW.... HOW DID I MISS THIS TOPIC...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

TROUBLESOME said:


> PAGE 5....NO GOOD WE NEED SOME UPDATES!!!


he will have shiny updates soon!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

King Kong aint got shit on this! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Sick ass ace.... love this thing


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*TOOK SOME PICS WHEN LEAVING FOR THE EXHUST SHOP...THERE...THEN HOME*

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

super clean ride :worship:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

your bubble looking real nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Hey bro.... question... what are the wishbone mounts for on the frame rails BEHIND the axle?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice '61.


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Hey bro.... question... what are the wishbone mounts for on the frame rails BEHIND the axle?


THOSE ARE NEW SHOCK MOUNTS


----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ttt lookin real nice


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

love this ACE


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice ride!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Sick One


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Lookin Badass Lyle!*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice ace...


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*some more engraving work done*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

SICK!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice build! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

WOW


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :inout:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:wave: What''s up homie? This is Dan's boy from FL that was out there this weekend. Good meeting and hangin out this weekend. The ride is lookin GREAT!!!!! Can't wait to see it when it's all done. I'll be back out there in October for the super show if not before


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT...WE NEED SOME UPDATE PICS...I KNOW YOU GOT SOME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TROUBLESOME said:


> TTT...WE NEED SOME UPDATE PICS...I KNOW YOU GOT SOME HOMIE!!!!


:shocked::wave:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*Some engraving work...*

My amps & Show hubs


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

theheckler76 said:


> My amps & Show hubs


Damn bro, you really aren't holdin back are ya? Thanks for the call the other day, good lookin out


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Damn thats a clean ace. loving the roof also. whos doing your engraving?


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> Damn thats a clean ace. loving the roof also. whos doing your engraving?


All the engraving done by :thumbsup:Hernan


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW alot of detail going into this build! Looking good! Cant wait to see it done!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> My amps & Show hubs


 I like how u put the Royals logo on the emblem :thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just went through your post nice build homie cant wait until I get this far :thumbsup:.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

that ace is sicc


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Pjay said:


> I like how u put the Royals logo on the emblem :thumbsup:


YES SIR....THAT IS THE SIGNATURE LOGO FOR OUR FOUNDER AND THE TOP PREZIDENT IN THE GAME TO DATE.....RIP...BIG DADDY....:worship:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

CLEAN ASS ACE HOMIE! BEEN FOLLWING THIS BUILD A LONG TIME!!! TTT!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> My amps & Show hubs


I guess you will be Ready for the Super Show,Great car homie


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*pics of pumps*

Here is some pics of the pumps...still more engraving & diamond cut coming 
It will be a 3pump setup


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas it, ima quit lowridin gona switch to that ratrod bullshit. no way i could keep up with PRETTY PENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lookin good buddy....that might even get u a 12x12 wooden LOWRIDER trophy lol


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

theheckler76 said:


> Here is some pics of the pumps...still more engraving & diamond cut coming
> It will be a 3pump setup


Wow!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Here is some pics of the pumps...still more engraving & diamond cut coming
> It will be a 3pump setup


so fresh so clean


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

theheckler76 said:


> Here is some pics of the pumps...still more engraving & diamond cut coming
> It will be a 3pump setup


:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*amp*

Here is a pic of one of the amps complete...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Sick build man, Your gonna have to get some stock in micro fiber towels with all this shiney chrome..


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Mad props on Ur build...it has been meticulously executed!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Here is a pic of one of the amps complete...


very nive


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

looking good crazy huero!!! :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see your ride dippin the Vegas strip.


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*Hydro tanks*

Here is pics of the tanks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i like that you painted the tanks, though most people don't belive it, there can somtimes be too much chrome!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

TROUBLESOME said:


> YES SIR....THAT IS THE SIGNATURE LOGO FOR OUR FOUNDER AND THE TOP PREZIDENT IN THE GAME TO DATE.....RIP...BIG DADDY....:worship:


Never got to meet him wish i could of though


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

npazzin said:


> i like that you painted the tanks, though most people don't belive it, there can somtimes be too much chrome!


That's so true. Some people swear the more chrome the better. Looks good heckler.


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*Here are some pics of the engraved radiator*

engraved radiator


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

your shit looking real nice homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

no joke said:


> your shit looking real nice homie


i agree 200%


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

theheckler76 said:


> engraved radiator


WOW!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

theheckler76 said:


> engraved radiator


Looking good lisle


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Mucho Engravo Que No..........


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

theheckler76 said:


> Here is some pics of the pumps...still more engraving & diamond cut coming
> It will be a 3pump setup


STILL THINK YOU SHOULD GO WITH THE POWDERCOATED MOTOR CASES WITH THE ENGRAVING ON THE ENDS OF IT AND THE MOTOR BAND IT WOULD BE SICK....LIKE THE OTHER COUPLE HOMIES SAID TOOOO MUCH CHROME DONT ALWAYS LOOK AS GOOD AS BREAKING THINGS UP WITH A LITTLE COLOR....JUST MY .02 ON THE PRETTY .01


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

This 61 is bad ass man gonna turn alot of heads in vegas!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*PICS OF THE DUMPS*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TROUBLESOME said:


> STILL THINK YOU SHOULD GO WITH THE POWDERCOATED MOTOR CASES WITH THE ENGRAVING ON THE ENDS OF IT AND THE MOTOR BAND IT WOULD BE SICK....LIKE THE OTHER COUPLE HOMIES SAID TOOOO MUCH CHROME DONT ALWAYS LOOK AS GOOD AS BREAKING THINGS UP WITH A LITTLE COLOR....JUST MY .02 ON THE PRETTY .01


x1000.. you can take a horse face to water but you cant make em drank..:buttkick:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

theheckler76 said:


> Here is some pics of the pumps...still more engraving & diamond cut coming
> It will be a 3pump setup




Shits looking good....


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


>


Very nice


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TTT

Looking good huero loco! hno:


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow nice!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

alotta work there... looking very nice...
jb.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow! Serious work ese, those pieces look real nice. Especially in chrome!!!


----------



## whatitdopickle (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt....Any updates sir???


----------



## whatitdopickle (Jun 16, 2012)

That car is sick. Seen it in person. His boy gets down on diamond cutting, BMH is getting down on hydros. Lowrider of year. Good luck


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

U got urself a badass 61 bro!!


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

went by BMH the other day 4 some parts.. and jus seen ur pumps and dumps..quality work goin into that mutha!!! clean build!!!


----------



## whatitdopickle (Jun 16, 2012)

I know you can't sleep. Only 30 days until super show.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:h5: can we get some more pics :h5:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

hella sick


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

its go'n to be down to the wire on this 1.hno:. its a bad mofo.:thumbsup:. good luck homie.:biggrin:.
hope it all comes together for you.:x:.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I've been waiting to see this bust-out, hope you have it done by Vegas! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

bump, and thanks for the chips.......................


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Gonna be the sickest 61 in Vegas for sure!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Get the whip cracking


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

To the mother truckin top son!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## whatitdopickle (Jun 16, 2012)

Less then a week away


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

It's almost time huero loco!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't get enough ..... GREAT JOB


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

JUST SO YOU DON'T FORGET_* TTT*_


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*To The Top 

*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Love this car


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

cant wait to see this one done.... lookin good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

Lost for Words... :|:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Dam.....this car is sick.


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

I THINK I SEEN THIS ACE ON GOOGLE IMAGES LOL


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

So far I heard this is the best 61 at the Super Show!


----------



## whatitdopickle (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes it is. Vegas in the house


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Pics????? I wanna see!!!! ?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Hernan said:


> So far I heard this is the best 61 at the Super Show!


pics or it didnt happen??


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Post them polaroids, digitals whatever..Been waiting to see this!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

He won 1st place in 60's Mild hardtop & Outstanding new age hydraulics over all the cars at the show.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Hernan said:


> He won 1st place in 60's Mild hardtop & Outstanding new age hydraulics over all the cars at the show.


:dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Congrads to Lisle his patience and commitment to putting out pure quality showed, well deserved thanks for the props on the show board it was a pleasere to have a hand in the build.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

61 is sick saw it in person


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone got pics of it?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://instagram.com/p/QwDFtbzTv4/


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*Super Show Pics*

PICS


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*Super Show Pics*

Pics


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: well deserved award!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats Lyle!


----------



## DannyG (May 28, 2006)

car looks awesome...Great work bro, Congrats on the awards!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :thumbsup: well deserved award!


X61!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

This was one of the best cars in the show in my opinion. Not overly done but still badass. Think it should of been up front by the doors were you walk in instead of the back corner.:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

your bubble looks badass lyle, well deserved on the awards, it was cool talking to u and oj :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations on the awards! 
Well deserved, your bubbletop is the cleanest one I have seen in a while!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

WUTITDU said:


> This was one of the best cars in the show in my opinion. Not overly done but still badass. Think it should of been up front by the doors were you walk in instead of the back corner.:thumbsup:


Well said or at least center floor for a real appreciation.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Great looking car! any interior pics?


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 3GENERATIONS64 (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful ride right there ttt


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

king debo said:


> Post them polaroids, digitals whatever..Been waiting to see this!





Hernan said:


> He won 1st place in 60's Mild hardtop & Outstanding new age hydraulics over all the cars at the show.


beautiful 61 ! Great job hernan!!!


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

car is a winner! congrats bro!!


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

Hell of a 61 bro.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

nobueno said:


>


beautiful ace :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

Bad ass ride...


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

nobueno said:


>


:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]







[/QUOTE]

congrat's homie on them 1st place wins.:thumbsup:. 1st place in your class & 1st place best hydraulic set up..:worship:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

nobueno said:


>


Nice PIC right there!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Never got to kick it with at the S.S. but congrats on a Bad Azz build, since joining LIL i have been following this car! Hands down one of the Baddest Bubble Tops Built! Congrats on your wins!


----------



## 509 Hood Niggahz (Oct 23, 2012)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]


congrat's homie on them 1st place wins.:thumbsup:. 1st place in your class & 1st place best hydraulic set up..:worship:[/QUOTE]
what color is that called?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

:worship:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

heres some pics i took at the LasVegas SuperShow show..






http://www.anchetaworkshop.com/Othe...43340_mRJhC8#!i=2152053631&k=9NrWHNG&lb=1&s=A


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

_T.T.T_


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

best 61 bubble ever!!


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

badass ride homie


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

This 61 is everything they said and more .. Beautiful car ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> heres some pics i took at the LasVegas SuperShow show..http://www.anchetaworkshop.com/Othe...43340_mRJhC8#!i=2152053631&k=9NrWHNG&lb=1&s=A


:thumbsup: very nice!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PROPS ON THE CAR...:thumbsup:
HERE SOME PICS AFTER A RIDE AROUND THE BLOCK..


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

1 bad mofo!!!


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

:nicoderm: bad ass!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

theheckler76 said:


> JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PROPS ON THE CAR...:thumbsup:
> HERE SOME PICS AFTER A RIDE AROUND THE BLOCK..


Dope huero loco!!! hno:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

theheckler76 said:


> JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PROPS ON THE CAR...:thumbsup:
> HERE SOME PICS AFTER A RIDE AROUND THE BLOCK..


Love it, thanks for sharing the pics of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

So while at the super show last year the stock hood hinges bent...So i went with some EMS billet hinges...But before they went on the car they took a little trip to hernan @ ENGRAVE IT Inc...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

theheckler76 said:


> JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PROPS ON THE CAR...:thumbsup:
> HERE SOME PICS AFTER A RIDE AROUND THE BLOCK..


:thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

O and Hernan also engraved the upper grill too...


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh yeah !!!


----------



## BLT2ROLL (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

nice 61



Ancheta_Workshop said:


> heres some pics i took at the LasVegas SuperShow show..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hinges are SICCCCCC


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

ttt for this perfect 61 !


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

theheckler76 said:


> O and Hernan also engraved the upper grill too...


shit it already looked badass!!!! but with all this detail its looking so much better :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking chingon!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

bad ass 61 ! very beautiful!


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

fuck yehh.....this thing is bad ass


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*Its official like a referee with a whistle!*

Yes sir!


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats on getting the cover for LRM well deserved.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

theheckler76 said:


> Yes sir!


Congrat's Lyle!

Nice ride and well deserved.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

theheckler76 said:


> Yes sir!










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

WHAT ISSUE MONTH IS THAT??


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

November


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Beautiful ride Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Never thought I would be on the cover LRM!
Went through lots of hard times while building this car..But the good lord put the right people in my life to help me out at my low times :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking good, Homie! Congrats and I'm about to start reading your topic from the beginning...


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

theheckler76 said:


> Yes sir!


Got my issue today. Congrats on the cover/spread :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 congrats homie, cover well deserved!!! see you and the homie oj in vegas for the show


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

congrats! definitivly love this ace!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

congrats, but why does it say "area 61" instead of "pretty penny"?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Thank you everyone! Never thought I would be on the cover LRM!
> Went through lots of hard times while building this car..But the good lord put the right people in my life to help me out at my low times :thumbsup:


shebede bop bop.. tiek tiek.. congrats. lil budy.. horse face to the water..


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats man :thumbsup:


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

theheckler76 said:


> Thank you everyone! Never thought I would be on the cover LRM!
> Went through lots of hard times while building this car..But the good lord put the right people in my life to help me out at my low times :thumbsup:


Much respect from my corner mentioning the LORD. These days most people forget what it's all about and who makes it all possible. The build was BAR NONE. Nicely done Buddy.


----------



## BLT2ROLL (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn, this ride is dope!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Congrats on the freaking cover 
Love that car


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

npazzin said:


> congrats, but why does it say "area 61" instead of "pretty penny"?


those ****** at LRM are always naming the cars whatever they feel like...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> those ****** at LRM are always naming the cars whatever they feel like...


they've done it for years.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

i think that they just did it to referance to area 51 out here in nevada.. so hence the area 61.. but what do i know.. im just a retard with crayons & a helment


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:worship: Congrats Lyle!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Crayons an a helmet lmao


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*MODEL CAR*


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

love this build:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

theheckler76 said:


> Thank you everyone! Never thought I would be on the cover LRM!
> Went through lots of hard times while building this car..But the good lord put the right people in my life to help me out at my low times :thumbsup:


Ain't that the truth! AMEN pinche huero loco.

Congrats again for the LIL viewing public.

 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

The epitome of an Ace... So clean with the right touches... thoroughly impressed!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Congrats on the cover bro. Looking excellent.


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

you killed the cover area 61 very well done


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

sneak peak for those not making it to vegas...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Bubbletop looked great brother!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hernan said:


> Ain't that the truth! AMEN pinche huero loco.
> 
> Congrats again for the LIL viewing public.
> 
> :wave: :thumbsup:


Amen brother


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

One of the best builds


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

I heard its torn apart and going as a lowrod


----------

